# Perri, the Lost Roller Pigeon



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I hope Terry will forgive me. This e-mail came across 911 Pigeon Alert this morning. I thought maybe Terry would post about it but she's probably busy so I'm taking the liberty. I sure hope she doesn't mind. It was her case and she's the one who saw to it that the bird and owner were reunited. It was just a cool story.......one of many we see on 911. I'm always proud to post the happy endings we have on 911. There are many, but some are just more touching than others. Enjoy. 
PS: Good job Terry W.  

http://andrerieufan.com/2007/02/08/perripigeon.aspx


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad you posted it, Renee. I've been running around like crazy all day and wouldn't have gotten to it until this evening. 

That really was a lovely post from the finder and a happy ending for all.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We DO love happy endings.  

Thank you for reuniting this bird with its owner, Terry, and thank you, Renee, for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT heartwarmer! Love 'em!  

Many thanks for posting, Renee!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Anyone Else Want In On The 911 Warm "Fuzzies" ??*

We still need help, folks, from people willing to be moderators on 911 Pigeon Alert or people willing to transport and/or foster birds. If you might be just "itching" to get in on this action, please let me know.

Fellow member here, Mary Ann, is going to be going live soon as a moderator on 911, but we still could use some more help.

Come on, y'all .. you KNOW you want to do it  

Terry


----------

